# InkSoft Tops New Mexico List Of Fastest-Growing Companies



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

According to a June 23 article in the Albuquerque Journal, Inksoft was the top honoree in a list of fast-growing companies with under $10 million in revenue in New Mexico. The software company, which offers a comprehensive business suite including an online designer, ecommerce platform, and other business tools, grew its revenue from just $7,300 in sales during its first year of operations in 2009 to $2.49 million last year.

The article also noted that with about 250,000 apparel screen printers in the United States alone, InkSoft has a large market to grow in, according to founder, owner and CEO Scott Allen.

“We expect to reach $3.7 million in revenue this year,” Allen said. “We’re also developing more software to expand into new markets, such as printing on coffee mugs, smartphone cases, mouse pads and signs and banners.”

To see the entire article, go to Thriving environment for homegrown startups | Albuquerque Journal News.

InkSoft is a software company that offers a comprehensive business suite including an online designer, ecommerce platform, and other business tools. For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

